
The Startup Employee's Real Guide to Stock Options - grdeken
https://www.stevenmoseley.com/blog/the-startup-employees-guide-to-stock-options
======
grdeken
Thought this was a great piece on options worth reading in a time where many
are getting laid off and/or options are under water.

